# 4000 acre club- $1000- 22 members



## Confederate_Jay (Jan 17, 2014)

Openings for 2014-15 season.
Located in Townsend Ga, McIntosh County.  Between Savannah and Brunswick 5 miles from exit 58 off I- 95 (58 miles from Fla state line). 

We have 24 club stands (Shooting houses -towers- buddy stands) with food plots . Almost all club stands are fully enclosed with roofs.


40-50 acres (almost 2 miles) of powerline
Several miles of old abandoned RR Bed
Good roads
Camp area (no power- use generator) 
Well water
 Shelter/covered and lit skinning rack
Sign in board
2 bucks 4 points on one side
1 Guest buck (for family or paying guest)
4 does
3 Gobblers
2 Permanent personal stands 
We've applied and been approved for project WINGS thru Ga Power and NRCS - 
We have abundant deer and turkey and hogs
Join now and have access for Turkey season.


Call/text/PM  Jay 912 977-4325

Links below are  GON ads from previous years. Each link contains numerous pictures of harvest and club amenities posted below the script. Just click on each link then scroll down past the text block.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=724716&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=600255&highlight=

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=506580&highlight 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=633857&highlight=


----------



## budmccarroll (Feb 16, 2014)

I joined this weekend. Nice place and very well maintained.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 16, 2014)

Glad to have you, thanks for the endorsement.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 16, 2014)

one or possibly 2 spots left


----------



## Rusty Knife (Mar 17, 2014)

How would you rate your hog population?


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 18, 2014)

Rusty Knife said:


> How would you rate your hog population?



We have some but are not over run with them. We kill several every year during deer season. Nobody really messes with them much in off season.


----------



## Wallhanger (Mar 21, 2014)

Bump. I was a member last year, but just didn't have the time to hunt due to other obligations. Jay's club stands and food plots are the envy of GA. I wish we had something similar in my other club. You'll be impressed if you visit.  Also, you'll be hard pressed to meet a nicer individual. Good luck this year Jay.  Lon


----------



## Gene2484 (Mar 25, 2014)

How's is the size of the deer being that close to the coast?


----------

